
ElasticKube – Open source platform for Kubernetes - thinkelastic
http://blog.kubernetes.io/2016/03/elasticbox-introduces-elastickube-to.html
======
celiarivera
Congrats!!!well done. Great job. Congrats again !!!

------
jotajotaramirez
Very interesting tool, it's worth keeping an eye

------
lubiano
It's a Great tools Congratulaciones Lubiano

------
lubiano
It's a Great tools Congratulations Lubiano

------
fperezsorrosal
Really nice! Congrats!

------
hugozal
Thinkelastic!! :D

------
hugozal
Thinkelastic!!

------
oscarsan
Congrats thinkelastic!

------
sanzpri
Wowwww congrats!!

------
jpcid
WoW Good staff

------
gustavomg
Good job!!

------
rubenagc
Congrats!

------
dianisblan
Nice!

------
metatron2k16
If kubernetes then upvote=+1

------
rgerardo
that´s perfect!

------
rsanmcar
congrats!

